# Red Cool TT RS.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cool TT RS with interesting wheels.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Look like Advan similar to these but spoke count seems different


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Look like...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

OK found them. 

They are "Team Dynamics Motorsport" wheels, type Pro Race 1.2. 










You can see the text on the side of the rim.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

good eyes!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Wonder what 18" size that is. 

http://www.teamdynamicsracing.com/pro-race/Pro-race12.htm


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

My guess would be 18x9, et30


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Craac said:


> My guess would be 18x9, et30


 Would be most likely, 8x19" make no sense tbh. 
Tires look like 275/35 or so.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Some more action pictures of it.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Still my favored TT RS out there.


----------

